# Ambit - replace the battery (accu)



## czecho (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello,
Is it possible to replace the battery in Suunto Ambit?
What happens when the battery is worn out?
Watch is to be thrown away?
Greetings


----------



## pjc3 (Mar 26, 2012)

I suspect you can send it to Suunto for replacement


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah but a battery should be good for up to 500 cycles. So you should get a year with heavy use, but more like three with normal use. Are you suggesting that your battery has already been depleted and will no longer hold a charge at all?


----------



## czecho (Aug 20, 2012)

I haven't Ambit yet... 
Now I'm looking for something appropriate for me.
Suunto Ambit seems to be a great choice, but I'm afraid that I can't afford this watch if for a year or two I will not be able to use it.
Or I will have to send it to the Suunto to replace the battery (how much will it cost?).
I really like the brand in general (I use the dive computer) but this is one of weak point of Ambit. Isn't?


----------



## andy c (Mar 17, 2012)

Czesc! Nie martw sie na zapas. Fajny zegarek.


----------



## raducanmihai (Aug 10, 2012)

A good explanation of what a "cycle" is you can find here : Apple - Batteries . I think that the Ambit,with 500 cycles,even if you use 1 cycle/day (completely discharge-recharge) will last for one and half years. But 1 cycle/day is very unrealistic. More like 1 cycle/3-5 days if you use it intensively. That means about 5-7 years of intensive use.

PS: The 500 cycles number of Ambit's battery is taken from ejunge's above post. I don't know if this is the correct number or not.


----------



## czecho (Aug 20, 2012)

In another thread on this board


buzz819 said:


> I asked this to Suunto a little while ago;
> 
> *How many charges will the battery take?*
> 
> ...


----------



## IReport (Aug 3, 2013)

Just Read the UserGuide of Suunto Ambit !!!

*"**NOTE: In case of abnormal capacity decrease due to defective battery, Suunto
warranty covers the battery replacement for 1 year or for at maximum 300 charging
times, whichever comes first."

"Warranty Period
The Limited Warranty Period starts at the date of original retail purchase. The
Warranty Period is two (2) years for display devices. The Warranty Period is one
(1) year for accessories including but not limited to PODs and heart rate
transmitters, as well as for all consumable parts.
The capacity of rechargeable batteries decreases over time. In case of abnormal
capacity decrease due to defective battery, Suunto warranty covers the battery
replacement for 1 year or for at maximum 300 charging times, whichever comes
first."
*


----------

